# could really use help with algae and monte carlo



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

If there is algae that means there is an imbalance. I doubt flow is the issue because the tank is pretty small. The main culprits would be the amount of CO2 you are injecting relative to your light levels. Do you have any referance for how much CO2 your pumping in like a drop checker or something? If not you are pretty much going in blind. Also I would suspect the light is probably pumping out more than you need. You only have short plants that in reality won't need that much light. Try lowering the intensity on your light. 
I would also think fertilisers would be an issue since you are not really dosing them, but your plant load is pretty minimal so you probably can survive on just the substrate and fish nutrients. But if the plants are failing to grow later down the line, nutrients would be a prime suspect.
Also, I would advise you to take out the Neons the tank looks too small for them and they should be kept in groups of like 8+. Maybe considering getting some RCS to help munch some algae, also they are cute.
Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

Specifically, what light are you using?


----------

